# live recording, souljazz, psych, prog, noise



## jeancoltrane (Feb 20, 2015)

a new project of mine recently played in kingston, ontario and were lucky enough to have our set recorded. heres a small clip: for fans of bookter t, sun ra, coltrane, can, hawkwind

i'm on guitar/live looping/tape sampling


cheers!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Link won't work


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The link works for me... 
The clip lost me at about the 5:00 minute mark...but that is just me.
I really enjoyed everything before that.
Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Can you please share it with me via pm?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great music!!!!! I was able to open a link sent by @jeancoltrane (no idea how did he do it) and it was the best 14 minutes song I've listened to lately. Great sound, great playing and knowledge of the harmony, great mix, great everything. I specially liked how the guitarist punches keyboard-like chords during the Hammond solo and how good is the band at improvisation together. Downloaded!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nord or real organ?


----------



## jeancoltrane (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks for listening and the kind comments! yea, after 4:30 is when 'the can' influence really takes place.(great german band)... but up until then is heavily booker t.

the organ player is using one of those nord double keyboard hammond things (not sure of the exact model but it has the action of an organ rather than a piano, with the split level like a real hammond) it was going straight through the pa - it sounds a lot nicer through a tube guitar amp, and obviously incredible through a real leslie, but still pretty decent direct to pa.

i should mention the drummer is using just a kick drum, snare, hi hats & ride! less is more sometimes. i feel lucky to play with these folks, theyre all older humber jazz grads, i'm just there to make noise mostly  


cheers!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ever hear the 1980 release of Hendix' Nine to the Universe? There was a part around 7:30 I believe that reminded me of this album.


----------



## jeancoltrane (Feb 20, 2015)

fretzel - excellent! thats actually one of my favourite records. anything hendrix plays with organ & or horns is magic. 
PS - If anyone from Kingston is reading this, were playing at musiikii cafe tonight from 8-11. 

cheers!


----------

